# Pictures



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Without permission, I wouldn't.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I think posting a link *may* be okay, but definitely not posting the picture.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that with the owners permission it would be ok, but until then a link should be ok. It is not different then me posting a link to YouTube to show you a vide. =


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay, I'll post the link then. I figured that is what I would have to do.


----------

